# Hi, i suppose



## bellycrow (May 10, 2017)

Going through a divorce right now... so i guess i'll pop on over to the divorce forums... :\


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@bellycrow Welcome to TAM... hope things get better.


----------

